# spring on box



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

do you use your spring on yours flat box and nail spotter ?? and why ? me i prefere remove all my springs .


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm with you KillerJune, I like using the boxes with no springs. :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I usually just remove one spring :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i read this a lot, i guess i have to try it with one and without springs !


----------

